# Mixing Meats



## svk (Jun 28, 2016)

Do you guys ever mix up multiple meats when slow cooking? Just thinking out loud as my dad's cousin used to make some killer meat based tomato sauce (called "sugo") by throwing a bunch of veggies and meat (usually chicken and pork) into tomato sauce then slow cooking it all down and straining off the bones. Really tasted good and I wondered if the multiple different meat stocks coming together added to the richness?

This might be good in chili too..,,


----------



## srb08 (Jul 1, 2016)

I mix Beef and Pork in burgers.
I cook Beef arm roasts and Pork shoulder roasts together with potato's, carrots and onions. I coat all of it with French Onion soup mix and a little water, then cook either in a large crock pot, or in a cooking bag, in the oven. Both ways are good but I prefer the cooking bag method.
I've used Pork and Beef together in Chili. I also use ground Pork and Beef with Venison when making Deer Chili.
My wife likes to mix Pork and beef when making stew and Shepard's pie.
We haven't tried mixing meats in meatloaf, not sure why, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jul 2, 2016)

I mix pork and beef for spaghetti. Start with a pound of Italian sausage and add 1/2 to a lb of beef. Same for meat loaf. Been making my meatloaf on the Weber grill for years. Love the smoke flavor it brings.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 2, 2016)

We smoke various types of meats together (not in a stewing manner as mentioned). Many times we have Boston butts and brisket on at the same time. We also have some marinated tenderloins --wrapped in bacon. Then on another area we have some spicy brats smoking (no....no...no...not your bratty nephew -- the sausage sort ). 


As for cooking meat out as you mentioned in a baste or sauce -- its not a bad idea. We have done some rabbits in a similar way. Put them in a dutch oven and let them cook to pieces in the pot. That was good!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 9, 2016)

ground beef and pork for polish stuffed cabbage rolls, sometimes i add in lamb as well....


----------



## mark2496 (Sep 1, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ground beef and pork for polish stuffed cabbage rolls, sometimes i add in lamb as well....
> View attachment 512431



Looks great!

My grandmother used to make beef and pork meatballs, wrap them in cabbage and slow cook them in sauerkraut .


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 10, 2016)

The wife just made spaghetti w a lb. of breakfast sausage mixed w hamburger, a recipe she found and the first time we've had it. It was different and tasty.

Years ago I came home from hunting w 1 rabbit and 3 quail. I cannot remember the exact recipe I cooked that night, this is what I can remember.
I seasoned and floured the cut up rabbit and quail and browned them briefly in a frying pan.
Then I put them in a large glass casserole w chopped celery,onion and potatoes filling the space between the meats.
I mixed a can of cream of celery soup and cream of pototato soup w a package of instant white gravy and some milk to thin it a bit and poured it into the dish.
Baked for about 45 mins, and it was outstanding. My wife did not want to eat rabbit but after I begged her to try it she loved it.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 10, 2016)

I have Taco Bell. It's a mix of rat, cat and cockroach.


----------



## yooper (Sep 11, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I have Taco Bell. It's a mix of rat, cat and cockroach.


I feel better now that at least I know it's actually meat.


----------



## Gugi47 (Sep 11, 2016)

Pork and beef for sausage
Pork and rabbit for sausage
Rabbit chicken for sausage


----------



## benp (Sep 21, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ground beef and pork for polish stuffed cabbage rolls, sometimes i add in lamb as well....
> View attachment 512431



Galumpkis. One food I could never warm up to. 

My mom's family is 100% Polish and we ate them a lot. 

Now my aunt's pierogi's.......get out of my way.


----------



## srb08 (Nov 22, 2016)

benp said:


> Galumpkis. One food I could never warm up to.
> 
> My mom's family is 100% Polish and we ate them a lot.
> 
> Now my aunt's pierogi's.......get out of my way.


My wife's family eats stuffed cabbage rolls. I'll choke one down, to be polite but I really hate those things.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 22, 2016)

Brisket on the weber!


UPDATE: Fine, tender, tasty, maybe need a nap after this! LOL!


----------



## smarter55 (Aug 8, 2017)

i like to mix meats


----------



## stillhunter (Nov 6, 2017)

Ground pork and venison makes a good "deerburger", ratio about 1 to 2 parts helps the venison stay juicy when grilled and taste the venison. I also like to get the trimmings from beef steaks, ribeye fat is the best IMO, and mix it w venison. I grind the meat once, grind the fat, mix it up in a large bowl and grind it once more, ratio about 3 to 1 meat/fat.


----------

